

Saving Normal - molbioguy
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/saving-normal/201303/giftedness-should-not-be-confused-mental-disorder

======
molbioguy
In the drive to identify, treat and cure psychological and mental "disorders",
I think we're rapidly narrowing the definition of "normal" to the point where
it doesn't make sense. Diversity of thought and behavior is a hallmark of a
robust society. We need to be very careful about going about trying to
"correct" that diversity. A lot of talented individuals will be caught in the
dragnet of abnormality.

